# RE: Someone who likes the heat from the woodstove more than I do



## firefighterjake (Dec 15, 2009)

Calvin Coolidge


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Dec 15, 2009)

Man that cat has got some long azzed legs 
Good pic Jake!


----------



## bogydave (Dec 15, 2009)

Doing what cats do.


----------



## Dix (Dec 16, 2009)

Jake, ya gotta stop abusing that cat

 :lol:


----------



## fossil (Dec 16, 2009)

Kitty's been rummaging through your medicine chest again, Jake.  Rick


----------



## Shari (Dec 16, 2009)

Put a little eggnog in his milk, did ya?   

Shari


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like he melted!  :bug:


----------



## JustWood (Dec 16, 2009)

What a LIZZZZARD!!


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like his larger cousin
http://www.therainbowrealm.com/lion_in_tree.jpg


----------



## mikepinto65 (Dec 16, 2009)

All three of my cats are heat FIENDS!


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 16, 2009)

I swear my cat wakes me up at 3 am so I will stoke the stove. :coolgrin:


----------



## HeatsTwice (Dec 19, 2009)

A stove is the only way I've been able to get my cats to sleep in formation.


----------



## Bobbin (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a particular fondness for marmalade kitties.  He's beautiful.


----------

